# SC State Police



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Just got back from my yearly trip to Spring Training in Florida. On the way back I noticed that the South Carolina State Police parked about 6 cruisers (at various locations) along Rt. 95. However, there were no troopers in them. What is up with that? Operation Smoke and Mirrors.

Just an observation.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Florida used to do that with cardboard officers at the wheel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Maryland used to do it as well, I saw quite a few with fully dressed manequines behind the wheel.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

That seems like an incredible waste of cruisers. Maybe they should ship them off to departments who are stuck driving around in unsafe vehicles.I would bet there is some rural department begging for equiment. Or...better yet...hire a real live officer to sit in it!  ..just a thought.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

> Maryland used to do it as well, I saw quite a few with fully dressed manequines behind the wheel.


I have seen this in a certain North Shore town several times. The cruiser was parked at a typical hiding spot at the town line. It seemed to serve its purpose though - speeds dropped measurably during the period it was in use. As long as the town has an unused car for a shift (and this town, well funded, usually does), why not?

Somewhat







, I know a Sgt. at a college dept. in central MA that had a great way to provide visible patrols when shifts were not able to be filled. He would drive a cruiser to a visible area; park it; walk back to the HQ; get another cruiser; drive it somewhere else; park that cruiser; walk back to the other cruiser and move it to a different location. As long as he wasn't involved with something, he would do this all night. He claimed he was never more than a 1 minute jog to a cruiser and he could police the entire campus in this manner with regular building checks. He even found he was interacting with students more - and the exersise was fantastic.

-Eric


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

> I have seen this in a certain North Shore town several times. The cruiser was parked at a typical hiding spot at the town line. It seemed to serve its purpose though - speeds dropped measurably during the period it was in use.


Let me Guess Ipswich?









Cause I noticed a cruiser at Arvo's Mobil a couple of times that i was up there in the past like month and a half.

Scott


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by sapd324:
> * Let me Guess Ipswich?
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, this town is a peninsula a little further south of there.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Ohhhh Yeah i saw that one last weekend. My friend rented a Lincoln Navigator and it had one of those Neverlost Navigation stystems in it so we figured we'd try it out if something good came over from IPN while we were out driving around. Was it an Suv? 

Scott


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

I haven't seen one of the Exploders with a dummy in it recently. They often park a Ford Ranger with a display unit in the back. Lots of people bitch about the traffic enforcement in town - saying it's excessive (particularly with respect to a certain Lt.), but there are some definite trouble spots around and most of the area is very heavily populated with very narrow streets.
That Lt. gets a bad rap, mostly because I think he can be confrontational in some situations. However, I think he truly cares about traffic safety. The town had always gone for more visible vehicles and only recently began using a slick top (and I think now an unmarked too) for patrols. It seems that they'd rather people see lots of cruisers around and slow down than hide in a bush and wait to nail people. It's a system that appears to work in keeping the roads in town safe.
-Eric


----------

